# Whose Team Is It?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I asked the same thing in the Suns board about Marion and Marbury but that got me thinking about the Rockets. Whose team is it? Yao Ming or Steve Francis. I think that Yao Ming should be designated as the go to guy on this team.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

From what I've seen, Ming dishes the ball out a lot to the perimeter and close to the basket. Francis usually passes into Ming, as well. I would think maybe the team will be more of Ming's in the future, but right now I'd still have to say it is Francis.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Well.... currently I think it's Stevie's team... but when they learn to dish the ball into the middle and let Yao create for them, it will be Yao's team... but at this rate, I think hell will freeze over first...


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*NOW -* _ STEVE_ 
*FUTURE -* _ YAO_


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to say it is neither. Basketball is a team sport. THere is no one person to make the team go. I do think Steve Francis is the go-to guy.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Francis. He's the first to arrive at practice, the last to leave. The mark of a leader.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

who cares?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Why you post if youi don't care. Tsk Tsk Tsk what people will do for a good post count


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Why you post if youi don't care. Tsk Tsk Tsk what people will do for a good post count


say whatever u want, but the truth is i really DON'T care, i mean as long as they can make the playoffs and win games, who cares who is #1 in houston, Steve and ming don't, i sure don't, plus i don't give a damn about post count, i came here just to chill and see whats on ppl's mind, that explains why i am still a "rookie" here. 

wait i just turned a "player", well i guess i can live with that


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

IMO, no single player is larger than a team. It takes 12 players to run a basketball team. Saying Magic is T-Mac's team or Spurs is Duncan's team are just eliminate the contributions from the likes of Mike Millers, Pat Garritys, Malik Roses, or Tony Parkers. They are the best player of their teams, but they need helps from someone else to win games.

Back to the topic, who's the best player on Rockets? I will say Francis still is, but could be a Stockton-Malone thing in the future.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*IMO, no single player is larger than a team. It takes 12 players to run a basketball team. Saying Magic is T-Mac's team or Spurs is Duncan's team are just eliminate the contributions from the likes of Mike Millers, Pat Garritys, Malik Roses, or Tony Parkers. They are the best player of their teams, but they need helps from someone else to win games.*

The Bulls was Jordan's team. Of course they need a supporting cast, but it's *their* team.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> The Bulls was Jordan's team. Of course they need a supporting cast, but it's *their* team.


I know. I just don't like the phrase.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

*Francis is the man, Ming will be the man too!*

It is Steveie FRANCHISE's team right now, he has been there, and is the point guard. Yao Ming is a great talent, who will soon come into his own as the PREMIER center in the NBA. (the hell with Shaq) but right now it is Steve Francis leading the way in H-Town. Go Rockets!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Francis is the man, Ming will be the man too!*



> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> It is Steveie FRANCHISE's team right now, he has been there, and is the point guard. Yao Ming is a great talent, who will soon come into his own as the PREMIER center in the NBA. (the hell with Shaq) but right now it is Steve Francis leading the way in H-Town. Go Rockets!


Welcome to the site! We look forward to hear and see your posts down the line.


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

yao definately is the MAN right now and the MAN for the future


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

You will know then the team is finally Yao's.

That will be when the team makes the Western Conference finals.

If the Rockets ever hope to make it, they need to realize the commodity they have waiting down there in the post.

Hitman


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

u r wrong!
It 's sf's team.
And it 's yao's league


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> You will know then the team is finally Yao's.
> 
> That will be when the team makes the Western Conference finals.
> ...


Interesting reply. We fans know that DEFENSE & the 1/2 court game rules in the post season and Stevie will find that to be the case when he makes the playoffs this year.

And, if you watch the Lakers, you'll see that the ENTIRE team KNOWS how to feed the post (amazing) and they do it and they win.


----------



## CY02 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yao can make his teammates better.

Steve sadly despite being a great player hasn't shown this ability (except alley opp to Cato).


----------



## kingcrimson (Jan 16, 2003)

Both of them


----------

